# What are your goals for the 2010 season?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to be able to do some kind of tricks when I jump. Anything really, but I'm aiming for a 180 this year. I'd go for more, but due to financial reasons, I doubt I'll be able to go more than a couple times.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just started riding last year, so I just want to continue progressing. I want to become full confident carving this year and then work on some simple tricks. I should be able to get out 40-50 days this year and I'd love to stomp a 360 before the season ends.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Double rodeo's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

be able to hit jumps switch
180 off jumps


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

steeper terrain, double blacks/off piste steeps

pillow lines, cliff drops


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm heading to Banff again this year to hit up the black diamonds and I feel I'm skilled enough this year. I also wanna do 360s (only did 180s last year) and learn some smooth butters.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as 360s go, I think a big part of pulling them off is having the guts to give them a go. It takes a pretty big commitment to pull it off. I'm hoping to just keep improving through the early season and when I get comfortable, I'll give it a go on a nice fluffy powder day.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

droseph said:


> I'm heading to Banff again this year to hit up the black diamonds and I feel I'm skilled enough this year. I also wanna do 360s (only did 180s last year) and learn some smooth butters.


Banff is a good place to get comfortable with black diamonds, esp Sunshine. They are a lot easier than B.C. black diamonds so it's a good transition between easier and more difficult terrain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a couple FS 360s at the end of last season..So I guess my goal would be to perfect FS and nail BS. 

oh, and I want to do steezy ass shifty grabs in the air more than anything. how hard is it to do one anyways? I'm afraid I'd end up spinning..


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Bs 540 and FS 360.
And Bs Rodeo off kickers while we're at it.


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

Perfect my switch riding.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

To go as much as i did last year.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

My goals for this season would be:
More tricks on boxes/rails
Bigger features - Im old and skeered of some of that huge shit but soo wanna try it!
Tailtap - 180..Got a few last year and soo fun!
Switch - Want to keep working on it. I try and make myself ride switch ALL day when I go with someone new. It's helped a bunch!
Get to more places then last year
More days then last year (I did 50 something last year)
Spend more time at Echo because it is rad!
Not break ANYTHING this year, hehehe


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> Bigger features - Im old and skeered of some of that huge shit but soo wanna try it!


Shut up or nut up. Nah dude I hear you about being older, at 27 I didn't think I'd be attempting double rodeo's.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

bs/fs 180's, and once i have that 360s. i also want to do a tripod, and i can do it already without moving. plus knowing a kickflip to mess around in the lift line would be cool. im going like 20 days this year and building a rail so i think i can do more than that. doing a 360 on a box would be cool too. then there is my carving, that i would like to do more loosely. i'm checking out snowolfs vids now and then to also get a push in the right direction... :thumbsup:


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Last season was my first. I have a season pass this year, so I hope to learn:

to become comfortable at high speeds
to ride in the trees
to ride confidently in all conditions, especially powder and ice
to ride switch
basic ground tricks (tail/nose presses, butters)
small jumps

I would also like to clean up my turn technique and learn to carve.

I struggled a lot at the beginning of last year, so I'm really looking forward to getting on that mountain in a few months with a good amount of knowledge and experience behind me. Should be a great season!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

my main goals for this season are to start doing inverts and start hitting everything i can switch in the park


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm moving to Revelstoke for this season, some of my goals are to take all the backcountry courses I need to be confident riding in the backcountry. Also want to lock down 3's and learn to pull tricks cleanly off natural terrain as Revy has no park so I'll be hitting natural features only.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Cab 5's and cab 450's on the hubba.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> I got a couple FS 360s at the end of last season..So I guess my goal would be to perfect FS and nail BS.
> 
> oh, and I want to do steezy ass shifty grabs in the air more than anything. how hard is it to do one anyways? I'm afraid I'd end up spinning..


Shifty stalefishs are really easy and feel really good. just keep your shoulders scare to the landing and rotate your body. Guarantee youll get it first try.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

i want to land a bs 1, 360, front tailslide/noseslide, bs 180 method

any tips?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

last season was my first but i progressed far beyond my expecations, which was fuckin awesome to say the least
this year i want to stick fs and bs 360's, get comfortable enough to try park stuff riding switch, and try some new grabs off the bigger jumps. last season i rode 25+ days without a season pass, now that i have one for this year im aiming at riding 45+ days


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to hit black diamonds this year. I just started last year and I'm an old guy so I would be happy to get that far.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I started riding last year at the start of February, so I missed out a lot, and my local resort shut down early to build a new lift, so it was a really short first season, so I cannot tell you how pumped I am for this winter.

My goals.

1. Really wanna get good at Double Blacks. Most blacks I handle fine, so looking at throwing in a lot more trees and maybe some drops. Last year I got pretty good at the blacks, and towards my last 3 days, was cutting off them and heading into the trees off the blacks.
Along the same line, get good at carving down steep terrain, versus pushing snow down a lot of the way.
2. Get real good at riding switch.
3. Be able to hit 1s 3s off jumps while riding down the mountain. Not much interest in park though, although learning how to hit some rails would be nice, Was hitting boxes last year.


And lastly! Since last year SUCKED for snow, and I've already got a catsking trip planned, I wanna get in some really nice powder riding this year. Can't wait.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

My goals for this year are to:
Learn frontflips
spin switch 3's
spin onto rails
hit rails switch and
ride 30+ days
Also hopefuly make it out to CO or somewhere with real mountains


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I doubt I'll get to go more than 8-10 times this year, but I think I'm going to spend a day early on basically just riding switch(gotta do it sooner or later). Then learn some 180's.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Be able to bomb 40 foot drops+ 720s, and be able to do single rails. and be able to do 50 foot jumps, already done some but they ain't awfully clean


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Stomp rodeos's. Dial in my hand rail. Score pot in Colorado on my trip. Not die in colorado on my trip! Or get arrested.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Improve switch riding to the point that I'm comfortable riding switch on moguls
Improve my FS/BS 3's to look clean and incorporate a grab
Land a FS/BS 5
Gather up the balls to try to boardslide
tail/nose blocks


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

Teach my two boys (7 and 5) to snowboard.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Like a few people, I'll be getting down riding switch. It's always been a weak point which I simply haven't put the time in.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> last season was my first but i progressed far beyond my expecations, which was fuckin awesome to say the least
> this year i want to stick fs and bs 360's, get comfortable enough to try park stuff riding switch, and try some new grabs off the bigger jumps. last season i rode 25+ days without a season pass, now that i have one for this year im aiming at riding 45+ days


wow We are alike my first season was then too i made fs 360 good carving and I want to bake bs this season and become a freerider but i don´t have a partner or the avalanche sagty stuff:dunno:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Teach my 12 year old..learn park riding the proper way.. and just have fun.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Get my skinning technique on lock
Ride every single day between the 7th of Jan and the 28th of Feb (maybe a day or 2 off for the legs)
Master the trees (never been in trees)
Make a few big kickers in the BC
Stomp a 360, backflip, frontflip off a cliff in the BC (im shit at park so it is a real challenge)
Eleventeen million faceshots in the steep and deep


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a big list here
-cab 5's
-front 5's
-back 7's (i wana land a nine soo bad
-switch back 3's (i suck at clockwise rotations soooo much)
-backflips (steezy too)
-rodeos
-switch front underflip (im going flip crazed because im already great at doing them on trampolines and tramp boards and can make rotations really well)
-rodeos in the pipe
-allie oop back 5's (in the pipe)
-SHIFTY SHIFTY fs360s!!!! SO FILTH!

And if i break any bones in these attempts of perfecting, then i better have the reason of failing some kind of flip or higher spin so that at school i have brag rights 

Try to win a contest or 2, still havent checked that off my list

Yea, those are my goals


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive only been snowboarding since january of 08. So ive only gone a handful of times. But ive picked up on basic riding and carving pretty quickly. I can ride down the mountain on some intermedite trails no problem. But this year id like to:

Be more confident hitting steeper runs
Go to the mountains more. (i only went like 3 times last year...  money sucks.)
Start hitting small jumps. I did a few in janury 09 but it was really scary man.
Hit up the park side and start trying rails and boxes.
Riding switch is always a big one. ive gotten better at it, but its not too great.

I plan on going way more this year. it should be awesome


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Fs 3
Bs 3
Cab 3
Switch back 3
Butter on a dime and full rotation on ground butter
Dial in my frontside and backside lipslides
Get that method tweaked all the way
Land a nose-press/tail-press on at least a 15 ft rail
Ride switch more than I ride regular just to get it perfect
Go bigger than last season; find bigger kickers
Push myself harder than last season everyday


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

once I get a new board and jacket my goals are: 540 fs, bs, 7s if I can manage it, corked spins, cab spins, stomp a 20-30 ft cliff and generally ride as much powder as I can. Oh and hook up somewhere between all that.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Switch, and start venturing into tree's more...

At the end of the day i see my buddy pop out of places like the Twisted Tree's or whatever that run is at Meadows at the end of the day and hes coated in pow with a huge ice beard.

Eventually(maybe not this season) i want to do that


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Bag more days than last season (got in 40 days, and nearest resort is a 2 hr drive). Now i live 40 min from one of the big ones, with a season pass. Clean up my bs3's, same thing applies to fs5's. 
Stomp that goddamn fs rodeo 5 i've been doing on a trampoline all summer.
Blow my speedrecord on snowboard away


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

*Two goals for me this season*

Go boarding 20+ times. I've already been once and am going on Veteran's Day (I'm off, yay!), so I'm well on my way...

I've literally just begun snowboarding so my other goal this season is to be able to get comfortable with a little speed. As it is now, as soon as I start getting some speed, I freak the f*ck out and turn my board flush to the mountain to slow me down (is there a snowboard term for wussing out like this?).

-Eric


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

get switch (goofy) down as good as regular. 
Do a 360. 
Be able to land any type of jump/rail switch.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Colo Springs E said:


> Go boarding 20+ times. I've already been once and am going on Veteran's Day (I'm off, yay!), so I'm well on my way...
> 
> I've literally just begun snowboarding so my other goal this season is to be able to get comfortable with a little speed. As it is now, as soon as I start getting some speed, I freak the f*ck out and turn my board flush to the mountain to slow me down (is there a snowboard term for wussing out like this?).
> 
> -Eric


its called clenching your mangina. Thats not even an end of season goal. You'll be surprised how soon you can bomb the mountain. I started Jan of 09 and went 12 weekends in a row. By the last weekend, I could almost lift off into the air. you'll be doing that in 6-9 trips. Set bigger goals!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know if I'm going to make this a goal or not, but I know I should. I need to learn to walk goofy. Huh? Yeah, I know.

So I started out riding regular and progressed well my first year. Then the next year, a friend really ripped, and rode goofy. I thought I'd give it a try and see how it felt. For whatever reason I preferred it and stuck with the next few times out. Not wanting to look like a noob all over again by falling while getting off the lift, I would unstrap my _front foot_ and skate regular. Year after year went by, and I stuck to goofy, but never got around to relearning how to walk goofy. Weird, huh?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I don't know if I'm going to make this a goal or not, but I know I should. I need to learn to walk goofy. Huh? Yeah, I know.
> 
> So I started out riding regular and progressed well my first year. Then the next year, a friend really ripped, and rode goofy. I thought I'd give it a try and see how it felt. For whatever reason I preferred it and stuck with the next few times out. Not wanting to look like a noob all over again by falling while getting off the lift, I would unstrap my _front foot_ and skate regular. Year after year went by, and I stuck to goofy, but never got around to relearning how to walk goofy. Weird, huh?


lol i always wondered if anyone did that. skateboarders call it pushing 'mongo'

my goal this year is to land 360's with steez. nothing less


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

BEC61408 said:


> its called clenching your mangina. Thats not even an end of season goal. You'll be surprised how soon you can bomb the mountain. I started Jan of 09 and went 12 weekends in a row. By the last weekend, I could almost lift off into the air. you'll be doing that in 6-9 trips. Set bigger goals!!


He's in colorado, not the ice coast like you...

If he starts bombing colorado blacks/double blacks in 6-9 trips he's very skilled, or suicidal.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

BEC61408 said:


> its called clenching your mangina. Thats not even an end of season goal. You'll be surprised how soon you can bomb the mountain.


LOL, I hope you're right! I'm probably not gonna pick it up as quick as you, but yeah I do hope I get significantly better by season's end.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Hit up the local fake snow place 5 to 10 times
Try to get in at least two trips to Snowshoe (the closest mountain ski place to me - 7 hour drive)

One trip out west

I have linking turns down pretty good, did descent in the steeps last year. I need to get more comfortable at speed. I would like start doing some jumping and maybe hitting some of the boxes in the park. Of course I need to learn to olly.. Depending on how that goes like progress to some rails, 50/50. 

I want to start waxing my board on my own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Canadian Season

- Ride trees for the first time ever
- Ride handrails " " "
- Make a vid
- Get a binding sponsor
- Get an outerwear sponsor
- Perfect the 9s ive got
- Learn BS and FS 10s
- Get double backs 
- Double corks
- All other flips
- Todeo
- Front rody
- Misty
- Double front (cleaner)
- Buy more shit
- Wax more
- Learn more pipe
- Smoke more pipe

That about covers it


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

My only goals: By mid season, get my carve tight and get my body comfortable on the board again.

Haven't been on a board in about 5 years :-(


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

i'm aiming for a front flip this season. gotta impress the ladies. LOL. j/k.

but, yeah, front flip.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*My goals....*

Make it to Co.....never ridden there and heard the snow is comparable....

Land 360....

Not to fuck myself up....(haven't done so well there the past couple years)

Not to let the last statement mess with my riding......

Hike something every time I go riding.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> Make it to Co.....never ridden there and heard the snow is comparable....
> 
> Land 360....
> 
> ...


Well if you come out to Colorado and want to hike something, I'm your huckleberry. Plus what I hike don't cost nothin'...

Btw, I may be coming out to the Ogden area over MLK weekend. I really need to summit and ride down Ben Lomond Peak. Third try is a charm right? You can drag me around Pow Mow if ya like...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Well if you come out to Colorado and want to hike something, I'm your huckleberry. Plus what I hike don't cost nothin'...
> 
> Btw, I may be coming out to the Ogden area over MLK weekend. I really need to summit and ride down Ben Lomond Peak. Third try is a charm right? You can drag me around Pow Mow if ya like...


I would LOVE to show you around Pow Mow and would be CRAZY to pass up the chance to have you snow me around CO! Don't have a split board though....I do it the old fashioned way, boot pack while carrying my heavy ass NS on my shoulders. Thinking it's probably time to invest.....only problem is I have a hard time with even x-country skiing, so I will have to practice with the planks. The other bonus is I get MLK day off so game on!! If you need a place to stay my SIL's dad owns a couple hotels in O-town and they allow dogs if you wanna bring your partner in crime!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Splitboard skis are like long snowshoes. You just need to get out there and start using them. 

Berthoud Pass is a boot packers paradise of sorts. You can get to a good chunk of the terrain by booting it. Snowshoes even more. Splitboard is optimal because it gives you the freedom to easily access everything with a little sweat equity, but with snowshoes you can do close to 100% of what is offered around there.

I'll keep that in mind about the hotels. I might bring Cody. I have a buddy who lives in Ogden, so if he's up for it again, I'll probably stay with him. His house is like 6 blocks off the main drive for Ogden Canyon. So it's pretty convenient.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Splitboard skis are like long snowshoes. You just need to get out there and start using them.
> 
> Berthoud Pass is a boot packers paradise of sorts. You can get to a good chunk of the terrain by booting it. Snowshoes even more. Splitboard is optimal because it gives you the freedom to easily access everything with a little sweat equity, but with snowshoes you can do close to 100% of what is offered around there.
> 
> I'll keep that in mind about the hotels. I might bring Cody. I have a buddy who lives in Ogden, so if he's up for it again, I'll probably stay with him. His house is like 6 blocks off the main drive for Ogden Canyon. So it's pretty convenient.


Who's the buddy??? I might know him....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kevin (I forget his last name) from Patroller Supply. He's the web designer, order system dude for them. Has a black lab named Keeper and gets a pass at Snobasin. Seems like he mostly rides in the Hells Canyon area and runs off of Ogden peak. Hence the reason I have video from doing that run...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Champaney(sp) maybe....he's a long haired dude that used to rep for winterstick.......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> Champaney(sp) maybe....he's a long haired dude that used to rep for winterstick.......



Ding! Ding! Ding! Sounds like him to me. Him and Steve met working for Winterstick and started the Patroller Supply biz together.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

lol haven't seen him in a while but he traded me my first NEW board for comp passes....pretty sure I could have sold them myself and made enough for two boards but eh:dunno:...sad part is that new board lasted about a month before I hit something and blew out the edge.....still got it though!

He is a stand up dude...saw him in passing at the Dew Tour slangin his chap stick x-balm....that shit really is good stuff....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kind of funny how small of a world it is ain't it?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Getting this thread back on track.

Simply put, I just want to get better (no specifics) and shred as much as possible.

Also, I'd REALLY like to reek havoc on a NO SNOWBOARD ski resort.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Would a 'ski only' mountain let you up with a splitboard in splitmode?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I only went 3 times last year and this will be my first real season. My goal is to simply be able to ride with out thinking about. Coming from 18 years on inline skates, where it feels no different then walking, it is a little fustrating having to pay attention to what I'm doing with my feet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

john doe said:


> I only went 3 times last year and this will be my first real season. My goal is to simply be able to ride with out thinking about. Coming from 18 years on inline skates, where it feels no different then walking, it is a little fustrating having to pay attention to what I'm doing with my feet.


i enjoy the challenge because the goal of getting yourself as comfortable as you can w/ the sport your doing can not only be fun but a learning experience in its self. your degree of self-motivation is what determines how fast you progress.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

For me, it's just getting comfortable in the park and progressing on my tricks.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

i just want to get better at waxing and tuning my stuff


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Would a 'ski only' mountain let you up with a splitboard in splitmode?


:dunno: ^^^

Find out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Would a 'ski only' mountain let you up with a splitboard in splitmode?


i dont see why not.. you would look like your sking but just board down. that would be pretty sick. props if u do it


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Frontflips
540s and maybe 720s
Hit some handrails
Make a video
Make a backyard park
Learn new rail tricks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

Improve my switch riding
Get better at freestyle stuff (boardslides etc) and hit some big kickers
Stop sinking in powder!
Go faster
Not get injured


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

- 7s and 9s both ways
- those damn cork 5s
- more rail tricks ( i tried a new one everyday last season but that only lasted a little while  )
- cab tricks and all tricks switch for that matter, basically anything i land regs i wanna try switch
- travel
- have more fun and not focus on how good compared to others but how good i am compared to the day before 
- smile more


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Ride switch
More air time


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

End of my first season last year it all finally started to come together - linking turns, getting down the mountain with good speed and minimal sit-downs (that was towards the END of season of course) not totally sketching out on cat tracks. top to bottom in 7 minutes. Now I want to really get the technique down, really get on my front leg and be in control of my body and I just want it to start to feel natural,not forced. and by the end of the season i want to be truly carving and hitting some little jumps. Have a 7-day trip booked in March for Breck...I wanna kill it...or at least let it not kill me.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

-go faster on features/booters
-don't eat shit on rails
-don't suck on rails
-don't suck in general


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Learning to ride switch is def a big one. This is the first season that I have a season pass, so I won't feel bad wasting a day dedicated to learning to ride switch. Also, I just started to learn park riding last season so I'd like to improve in that respect. I can hit boxes and some rails, do 50/50 and boardslides. I want to learn to 180 on and off tho. Also, I haven't hit any big jumps yet, but hopefully this season. My biggest problem is that I'm riding with a torn ACL, so i have to be careful not to wipe out to badly or i could have some serious problems.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> lol i always wondered if anyone did that. skateboarders call it pushing 'mongo'


Oh ok, cool. So at least there's a term for it lol. Believe me, I've received some weird looks from people in the lift line before, especially when I happen to be riding a directional board with setback.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Switch
1's
I turn 39 next week so maybe not Break a Hip.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

front 1080s, and front double cork 1080s, maybe some front 12s if i cant find a huge jump
back 900s and back 1080s
relearn back rodeos
more cork
work on my backflips
get more confident in my rail ability
work on flexability
an underflip would b cool
switch front 900s and maybe 1080s
switch back 540s


----------



## burtonMd (Dec 27, 2008)

learn how to snowboard :dunno:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

c6969w said:


> front 1080s, and front double cork 1080s, maybe some front 12s if i cant find a huge jump
> back 900s and back 1080s
> relearn back rodeos
> more cork
> ...


Fuck you. Obviously I'm just jealous.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ride switch....


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Fuck you. Obviously I'm just jealous.


:dunno: I wouldn't be...

_Anyone_ can say they do "double cork 1080s" on the internet.


See, watch..
I want to work on my double back flip to front flips


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

haha, this year its hand rails and switch...and not getting arrested again


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

get frontboards on lock, get downrails on lock and would like to be able to do small handrails by the end of the season. Also 360's but i shouldn't have too much trouble with that once my mountain starts putting some jumps up


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

goalieman24 said:


> :dunno: I wouldn't be...
> 
> _Anyone_ can say they do "double cork 1080s" on the internet.
> 
> ...


ya but can any1 actually do it. iv still gotta learn 10s first like i can cork and rodeo 9 but i think the double cork 10 will take me more than one year to learn. plus i have a video of me doing a normal front 9 on youtube. if you dont believe me post a comment and il reply with my user name from this site. 
YouTube - wachusett mountain front 900

edit: and i have a video of me doing frontflips and other bigger tricks if you dont believe me


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

hmm my goals are:
getting confident with bs 3s
land bs 5s
getting completely confident with fs5s with different grabs+ fs cork 540(?)
being able to land fs 7s pretty much clean
180 shifty shifty

doing 270s onto handrails
uhm
cant think if any jib tricks atm, just get down some more combos i guess^^

thats what i can think of that ima try get down this season 
got a bit of work ahead of me, but i ride like once or twice every weekend, so i got some time. cant wait for the big air competition in the easter


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Backside 540s
Handrails
Ride switch better
Backflips


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

180's, maybe 360's and handrails


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

have fun
learn switch
learn spins, mainly backside


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i'd say same as many years ago... spins. i just suck at them. and now that i'm approaching 30, i can't recover like i used to. makes me a little frightened to start trying again. this year, i'm attempting to do proper carving switch... i can do intermediate switch turns, but not really laying down a carve.

other goals for this year were to ride 5 new resorts. only at one new this year with another new scheduled...


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

Go up to Echo more. Stop my 7's. Dialed the 5's in last season.
If only Colorado had snow =/.


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

get off clicker bindings and rental boots.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Win The North Face Masters.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Almost all of mine are park because that's all i really get to ride.

learn backside rodeo 5 and 7's (coming close to the rodeo 5)
become more comfortable doing switch on rails and bigger jumps
do more handrails/drops
trip to banff to ride sunshine and lake l
have fun.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My goal is to have fun and NOT die!


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Probably get the basics down. Everything is fine from the last time I went on Monday and I could do everything except toeside garlands. They're just so hard! Then after that I will probably go for C turns and then linking turns.

Jump to next season:
1. Convince my parents to buy me a snowboard for christmas
2. Learn to ride the park
3. Eventually go to some resort in Western Mass like Jiminy or at least Nashoba Valley


----------

